
The Internet Is Killing Most Languages - Libertatea
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-internet-is-killing-most-languages
======
lmm
Good. A language is a tool for communication; if more of the world's people
are able to communicate with each other, I think that's much more valuable
than preserving linguistic diversity.

~~~
caio1982
Kinda not good. It's not simply a tool for communication. It's a way to
express complex thoughts, and the more diversity you have here the better as
both language and thought constrain (and support!) each other in a way we
still do not fully understand. I do not really care when I read a language is
dying because I believe in natural selection and although it's incredibly sad
and a "real problem" there's not much we can do besides trying to document
them as much/fast as possible and that's it (provided we don't discriminate
minority speaking groups, of course). It has nothing to do with being "more
valueable".

------
filipedeschamps
Good article.

But I thought before clicking on it that it was going to say things like
"javascript is killing all other languages because of the internet" :)

